# Hello to All from new member!



## cougarkid (Jun 30, 2007)

Greetings,

I have already posted twice. 1st to ask a question and 2nd to answer my own question.

Thought we would introduce ourselves to the forum. Post is kind-of long, but hopefully you will enjoy it.


We are Mike and Carla, a married couple of 19 years.
We have two older children left at home, John and Ryan
Located in the center of Missouri.

We recently (June 8, 2007) purchased our 1st RV:
1989 Georgie Boy 32' Cruise Master
454 Chevy 4bbl, auto, 76,000 miles
Dual A/C, 6.5k Onan genset, good awning
Almost new tires
Everything in it is supposed to work.
Ebay sale and we got it for $4925.00
Had to go to Oklahoma to pick it up.
Drove the car down and planned to tow it back behind the RV.

Drove down on Thursday night and spent the night at a campground that Carla's parents have a trailer in. Slept in and went to get the RV around noon on Friday. Took it for a drive before we finalized the deal and it had no power. Barely got it up to 55 on the stretch of highway we could get on. Pulled the doghouse and couldn't find anything out of place. No leaking oil, no signs of oil in the exhaust. Cap and rotor, carb looked clean. Climbed underneath and couldn't find anything out of place.

Called a friend of Carla's parents that does RV sales and ask him for advice. He said "it sounds like it is just a performance problem. That can be fixed. If you like it and want it, hump it home and then fix it." Decided to finish the deal and drive it and the car back home. We sealed the deal and drove it off. Drove it about 30 miles the campground to spend the night before heading back. 

Carla's idea: Spend the night here and then we will have all day Saturday to drive it back, in case something happens. Ended up being a *REALLY* good idea.

We filled the water tank, ran the water heater, ran the A/Cs (both of them). Checked all the faucets and drains, checked all the lights. Left the propane checking for after we got home. Noticed that there was a transmision line leaking - will check it out in the morning.

Saturday morning I checked out the tranny lines, tightened all the clamps/fittings and we hit the raod. Rough going, since it didn't have much power and wanted to backfire while climbing any sort of hill. We humped it about 45 miles and stopped for breakfast at the interstate. Tranny still leaking.

It's 11:45 adn we are sitting in Denneys, I have borrrowed the phone book to try to find some place to get the tranny looked at. I keep getting the same story, we close at noon and so does everyone else. A guy accross the divider from us ask what the problem is. I explain it and he says he grew up with RV's, if we like, he will take a look.

I walk to the RV, parked accross the street in a bar parking lot and he drives over. He gets out, puts on a work shirt, grabs a rubber pad out of the back and climbs under the front of the RV. We pull the doghouse and determine that the return line from the tranny cooler is split near the clamp. I end up climbing under/in/up to get to it, cut the end of, re-clamp it and we are fixed. We offer him some money for his help, but he refused it. Thanked him GREATLY and he was on his way. And so were we. Spent the day on the road with no furthur breakdowns. Top speed of 65 mph going down hills and going 30-35 mph up the hills.Got home and in the driveway about 10:00 pm. Averaged just about 5 MPG for the trip.

Since then we have: replaced the fuel filters (*really* dirty - that was the power problem) - complete tune up - new stereo - new master cylinder (spongy brakes) - new rings in the generator motor (gas in the oil and was burning some oil) - general clean up - sealed rips/tears in the rubber roof.

It is running good now. ALL mechanical repairs were done by me and/or my son John. I am used to fixing vehicles, been doing it all my life (not my day job). John is schooled in small gas engines, electronics and is going to school for Aviaton maintanance. We have just about everything covered.

First big trip is coming up in July when we head off to Buffalo, NY. The two boys are bowling in the first USBC Youth Nationals. We are making a vacation out of it. Niagara Falls, the beach, Canada.

Once again, sorry for the long post.

See you on the road!

Mike and Carla


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 30, 2007)

Re: Hello to All from new member!

Hey Mike welcome to the forum.  Sounds like you did Ok on your purchase.  Most new RV's have more problems than that.  Happy Camping. :laugh:


----------



## ARCHER (Jun 30, 2007)

Re: Hello to All from new member!

Welcome Mike and Carla,
I have a 89 Winnebago Chieftain purchased 5 years ago and we love it.  I had similar problem with power and it was the fuel filter (in-line one).  Has plenty of power now and I still only have 19K miles on it.  Have fun. If you did not change plug wires, you really ought too.  Don't forget to carry spare belts and label them, cause it is a little harder to find spares for older rigs, especially if your on the road.


----------



## cougarkid (Jul 1, 2007)

Re: Hello to All from new member!

Archer,

Thanks for the advice.   Planned on spare plugs, cap, rotor and wires, but didn't think about the belts.


----------



## ARCHER (Jul 1, 2007)

Re: Hello to All from new member!

Spare radiator hoses and a couple pre-mixed gallons of antifreeze might also be a good idea.  I don't carry the spare radiator hoses, but think I will, as a friend of mine told me he got a leak and had a heck of a time finding a replacement hose.


----------



## cougarkid (Jul 2, 2007)

Re: Hello to All from new member!

Hoses would be a good idea, too.

Got the Mechanical inspection done today (required in Missouri):

Donut gasket on right side and tear in right muffler.
New brake pads all around.
Re-torque wheel bearings and replace one grease seal.
Steering "helper" arm bushings.
Loose connection on one rr tail light.

All things to be done at home.
$74.00 in parts and my labor.
Will be done in time for re-inspection by the 5th.

Gotta love it.


----------



## cougarkid (Jul 8, 2007)

Re: Hello to All from new member!

Well,

Donut gasket is in, muffler is on order (go figure) and due in Tuesday.
Brake pads are on, although there was at least half the pad left all around.
Grease seal is in and bearings greased and torqued to spec (no wobble in wheels).
Steering "helper" idler arm is tightened and now there is no play.  No bushing kit, just tightened down the adjusting bolt.
Tail light bulb replaced.

Pulled the carb off, since the back 2 barrels were not opening correctly.
Turns out they had installed the wrong base gasket.
Front butterflies had worn a groove through so they could open.
The rears were hitting the gasket and not able to open.
Correct gasket is installed and now it is working properly.
Can't wait to get it out on the road and see how it does.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jul 8, 2007)

Re: Hello to All from new member!

Have fun cruisin!


----------



## C Nash (Jul 8, 2007)

Re: Hello to All from new member!

Mike, sounds like you are getting all the bugs out and having a good time doing it  What kind of muffler did you order? Duals and headers really help on the 454.


----------



## cougarkid (Jul 9, 2007)

Re: Hello to All from new member!

Already has dual exhaust.  Just the passenger side was a bit crushed (looks like it got hooked on a curb).

Replacing it with one to match the other side.


----------



## cougarkid (Jul 28, 2007)

RE: Hello to All from new member!

Trip to Buffalo, NY - New York City- Six Flags is completed.   No problems, just a good time.

1 week, 2500 mile round trip.

Will post full story soon!


----------



## cougarkid (Aug 1, 2007)

Re: Hello to All from new member!

Posted our trip story in General RVing section.

1st RV and 1st RV Trip (2700 miles)

Hope you enjoy it - it was a blast!


----------



## scottwoodd8 (Sep 17, 2012)

hello and welcome along! newbie here too. and new to RVing


----------

